# Imagine this: Suddenly, everyone is xNTx.



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

What if everyone on the world became suddenly xNTx? Like INTJ, or ENTP (For some mysterious and unexplainable reason). What would happen with our world from that moment forwards?

Here is what I guess might happen:

Everyone ENTP: We would quickly notice that everyone else has become ENTP, and would try to figure out why, but most would get bored of trying and would start to exhaust most of the worlds resources quite quickly. The market would be chaotic and very unstable, with violent jumps upwards, but even deeper falls downwards. However, it would be quite pacific. Soon enough, we would exhaust ourselves completely and end in postapocalyptic poverty.

Everyone INTP: They would take a while to notice the sudden world change, and they would try to ponder about it, however, they wouldn't care too much. The streets would be quite empty, while the INTP's try to stall the inevitable collapse of civilization lodged up in thier houses. Things around them would slowly crumble - but they simply wouldn't care enough to try to fix it, dispite they might actually have the solution to it all already in mind.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

If everyone was ENTP, our type of government would change at least four times a week, until we get bored with that and eventually agree on a constant state of anarchy. The world would notice a sudden increase in bizarre, useless but completely amazing contraptions. 

INTP: They would just sit on the internet and read ALL day. Then when the electricity goes out (because no one is running the power plant) they just light candles and read, occasionally stopping to theorize with one another and eat.

INTJ: Everyone has a secret plot against the other, trying to gain all the power. Until they all realize that everyone has the same plot...

ENTJ: Perhaps the only NT world that would remain functional.

NOTE: This is all based on stereotype. I am by no means being serious.


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> NOTE: This is all based on stereotype. I am by no means being serious.


Well, yeah. The easiest (only?) way to take this is to be broad and generalistic really. You can't go one person by a time and try to figure out like that if you want to remain sane.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Hyphen said:


> Well, yeah. The easiest (only?) way to take this is to be broad and generalistic really. You can't go one person by a time and try to figure out like that if you want to remain sane.


Yeah, well sometimes people get offended and blame me for their negative feelings, so I have to be careful. I can usually get away without a disclaimer in the ENTP forum, but since this is NT, just in case. Mainly just to avoid stupid arguments that I don't feel like arguing.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> ENTJ: Perhaps the only NT world that would remain functional.


It would only remain functional for 1 generation. Then the human species would die off since nobody would want to stay home and raise children.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Not sure if I would like this... there would be no more chick flicks, romance novels, Valentines Day, stuffed animals, or Disney movies...


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

viva said:


> Not sure if I would like this... there would be no more chick flicks, romance novels, Valentines Day, stuffed animals, or Disney movies...


Yeah, but if everyone was an xNTx, we wouldn't be too bothered by its lack anyway.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

viva said:


> Not sure if I would like this... there would be no more chick flicks, romance novels, Valentines Day, stuffed animals, or Disney movies...


 Your Fi function would go *POOF* and you'd be ENTP, thus, less attracted to these snuggly things.

Notice, I said "less attracted" I do have a soft spot for stuffed animals. Mainly because I can't keep a lot of real animals.


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

me said:


> Yeah, but if everyone was an xNTx, we wouldn't be too bothered by its lack anyway.





DReasoner said:


> Your Fi function would go *POOF* and you'd be ENTP, thus, less attracted to these snuggly things.


Stop being so ninja.



DReasoner said:


> Notice, I said "less attracted" I do have a soft spot for stuffed animals. Mainly because I can't keep a lot of real animals.


I do have a *very* soft spot (craving?) for hugs and general affection. But I don't have to get it from people.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Hyphen said:


> Yeah, but if everyone was an xNTx, we wouldn't be too bothered by its lack anyway.


It might bother you to see your retirement moneys plummet due to less discretionary spending.


----------



## infinitia (Oct 31, 2011)

Hahah I've wonder that before. It might seem like a cool idea with everyone being intellectual and all, but we will all become very snippy towards each other. Way too insensitive with words, and what's going to happen to all the mindless jobs? Maybe we'd figure out a way to take care of the mindless jobs without needing people. I actually don't think it'd be too bad of an idea if everyone was either NT or NF, though. Hmm..


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

wiarumas said:


> It might bother you to see your retirement moneys plummet due to less discretionary spending.


The world would be doomed to get too f*cked for me to survive until retirement age anyway. (in the ENTP case)


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

If there won't be too many ENTJ's and plenty of ENTP's and a reasonable amount of INTJ's and a very low percentage (but not 0) of INTP's,.... it could work.

It would be a weird world though. All the sudden most things making sense without having to think too much about it. The MBTI would become a archaeological theory. :laughing:


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

Peter said:


> If there won't be too many ENTJ's and plenty of ENTP's and a reasonable amount of INTJ's and a very low percentage (but not 0) of INTP's,.... it could work


How and why?


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Hyphen said:


> How and why?


The how is in the proportions and the why, I thought, would be obvious to NT's. :happy:


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

Peter said:


> The how is in the proportions and the why, I thought, would be obvious to NT's. :happy:


It isn't obvious to me.


----------



## disappointed chiliast (Oct 27, 2010)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Your Fi function would go *POOF* and you'd be ENTP, thus, less attracted to these snuggly things.





Hyphen said:


> Yeah, but if everyone was an xNTx, we wouldn't be too bothered by its lack anyway.


It's perfectly reasonable, of course, to have preferences about the future that aren't reducible to your future happiness. Most of us wouldn't, for instance, prefer to take a pill which rendered us in a happy stupor forevermore, even though we wouldn't mind having taken it; it's rational for a young lawyer to take steps to avoid becoming an old corrupt lawyer, even though she knows that version of her future self would enjoy being corrupt.

Probably preferences for Valentine's Day and chick flicks are purely hedonic, but joking about them may very well point to a non-hedonic concern for certain goods that would be less intensely present in an NT world, like community.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

disappointed chiliast said:


> Most of us wouldn't, for instance, prefer to take a pill which rendered us in a happy stupor forevermore, even though we wouldn't mind having taken it;


 Sounds like the book "A Brave New World" have you read it? It really makes one think...


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

The world would be a very colorless and cold place. I wouldn't want to live in it.


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

ENTPs: Everyone would be raped by everyone.
INTPs: Not everyone would be raped by everyone.
ENTJs: Everyone would be raped Not by everyone.
INTJs: Rape.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Hyphen said:


> It isn't obvious to me.


Then you´re not an NT :crazy:


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

Peter said:


> Then you´re not an NT :crazy:


Well, its not obvious to me because I believe it wouldn't work. And that it wouldn't work is obvious to me. Didn't you notice it? Its quite obvious.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

placeholder


----------



## julia_irrlicht (Nov 12, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Sounds like the book "A Brave New World" have you read it? It really makes one think...


And who's gonna be a Gamma?


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm seeing a lot of INTJ activity here.


----------



## julia_irrlicht (Nov 12, 2011)

All are theoritizing and starving. ENTPs notice this and tell to ENTJs that something should be changed. ENTJs are trying to organize everyone but INTJs don't give a fuck about the authority, INTPs don't want to work and ENTPs start seeing a hidden agenda. All get back to theoritizing and starving.

I just understood, what's happening in my marketing department roud:


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

julia_irrlicht said:


> All are theoritizing and starving. ENTPs notice this and tell to ENTJs that something should be changed. ENTJs are trying to organize everyone but INTJs don't give a fuck about the authority, INTPs don't want to work and ENTPs start seeing a hidden agenda. All get back to theoritizing and starving.
> 
> I just understood, what's happening in my marketing department roud:


A marketing department full of NT's?


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Hyphen said:


> Well, its not obvious to me because I believe it wouldn't work. And that it wouldn't work is obvious to me. Didn't you notice it? Its quite obvious.


And I thought the ENTP's were suppose to be the most fun ones and can easily see this thread is just for the fun of it.


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

Peter said:


> And I thought the ENTP's were suppose to be the most fun ones and can easily see this thread is just for the fun of it.


Actually, this is the arguelust going greenlight for you. I do agree with you, but I want to see what ideas I can get from thinking the opposite. Play along. Please?


----------



## julia_irrlicht (Nov 12, 2011)

Peter said:


> A marketing department full of NT's?


Ask our HR how they managed to form such a dream team, where everyone plans, plots and fantasizes and no-one executes :laughing:


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Hyphen said:


> Actually, this is the arguelust going greenlight for you. I do agree with you, but I want to see what ideas I can get from thinking the opposite. Play along. Please?


oh oh,... Ni dominant here, don't ask difficult questions. :happy:


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

julia_irrlicht said:


> Ask our HR how they managed to form such a dream team, where everyone plans, plots and fantasizes and no-one executes :laughing:


Sounds like something an HR department only is capable of doing yes.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

viva said:


> Not sure if I would like this... there would be no more chick flicks, romance novels, Valentines Day, stuffed animals, or Disney movies...


This is a bad thing? 

Though, lets keep the disney movies. The ones before 21st century.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

infinitia said:


> Hahah I've wonder that before. It might seem like a cool idea with everyone being intellectual and all, but we will all become very snippy towards each other. Way too insensitive with words, and what's going to happen to all the mindless jobs? Maybe we'd figure out a way to take care of the mindless jobs without needing people. I actually don't think it'd be too bad of an idea if everyone was either NT or NF, though. Hmm..


so you're saying minions matter? 

Touche.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

> INTP: They would just sit on the internet and read ALL day. Then when the electricity goes out (because no one is running the power plant) they just light candles and read, occasionally stopping to theorize with one another and eat.


This is -very- plausible, haha.


----------



## M1R4G3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Chipps said:


> This is a bad thing?
> 
> Though, lets keep the disney movies. The ones before 21st century.


I would have to agree with this. Being NT's though, we would probably want to remaster them for younger generations (assuming there is any after that point). I would always keep an old copy though, for the nostalgia.


----------



## AmberJorr (Sep 23, 2009)

If the world were only filled with xNTx's the world would probably end in a fiery haze of destruction.

For one thing, there's a reason why there are so few Ns, not the least of which is our inability to survive in the wild. Still, imagine an entire race of people devoted to ideas and lacking any consistent sense of morality.

For example, consider how much damage a single ENTJ can do. Alexander the Great conquered the known world. Imagine a few billion Alexanders all competing with each other. Though they might have a harder time than normal finding enough minions to do their bidding.

Still, we'd also probably starve unless we managed to invent robots capable of doing all menial labor.

On the hand if we had robots and managed not to kill each other, we'd probably make huge leaps in science and technology every year.


----------



## boblikesoup (Nov 26, 2011)

Agree with Amber.
There would be no more McDonalds workers! No more nurses! Nobody to do the "boring" jobs that don't demand intense critical thought. I think salaries for such jobs would quickly sky-rocket because nobody would want to do them and an equilibrium will be found (^ throwing some robots into the mix). I also think population growth would stunt with less F's desiring kids to take care of.
Society would then progress: new technologies will be found and more readily implemented, and the abundance of ENTJ's will rally armies together to try out the new economic & political philosophies that arise.


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

AmberJorr said:


> If the world were only filled with xNTx's the world would probably end in a fiery haze of destruction.
> 
> For one thing, there's a reason why there are so few Ns, not the least of which is our inability to survive in the wild. Still, imagine an entire race of people devoted to ideas and lacking any consistent sense of morality.


What are you talking about? ENTPs are some of the most moral people I know! Unenlightened self-interest is the most consistent moral system we have today.


----------



## AmberJorr (Sep 23, 2009)

Coppertony said:


> What are you talking about? ENTPs are some of the most moral people I know! Unenlightened self-interest is the most consistent moral system we have today.


lol, I can't dispute that. But consistent or not, pure NT self-interest is probably not the best thing to be guiding mankind. At least all on its own. I don't think most NTs would consign themselves to menial labor of any sort, even out of self interest of wanting to have things like food, new buildings, repairmen, etc. It could be done, but it would involve everyone being farsighted and self-interested enough to agree to some sort of lottery forcing a portion of the population to do things most NTs would rather die than touch with a fifty foot pole.

So,the world would probably still end in a fiery blaze.


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

AmberJorr said:


> lol, I can't dispute that. But consistent or not, pure NT self-interest is probably not the best thing to be guiding mankind. At least all on its own. I don't think most NTs would consign themselves to menial labor of any sort, even out of self interest of wanting to have things like food, new buildings, repairmen, etc. It could be done, but it would involve everyone being farsighted and self-interested enough to agree to some sort of lottery forcing a portion of the population to do things most NTs would rather die than touch with a fifty foot pole.
> 
> So,the world would probably still end in a fiery blaze.


I like how the xNTJ's seem to diagnose this imaginary situation, while the xNTP make funny comments or develop onto the large concept boxes the TJ's give. 

Dudes, if there is a problem (lack of food, survival) lets solve it. Heres some idea I thought of.

Actually, I would't mind doing farming, building, etc; as long as it isn't for too long. Just for the fizz of doing something new. I'm guessing the same could apply to other ENTPs. So, perhaps the ENTP's could do some of the work (until the worldwide genius creates robots that are good enough to handle it completely) as long as we do for example, a random job every week or so. I have a feeling more mechanisms would be needed to make a watertight solution to this manual labor problem we have going on though.

What do you think?


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

Based on this:


julia_irrlicht said:


> All are theoritizing and starving. ENTPs notice this and tell to ENTJs that something should be changed. ENTJs are trying to organize everyone but INTJs don't give a fuck about the authority, INTPs don't want to work and ENTPs start seeing a hidden agenda. All get back to theoritizing and starving.


and this:


DeductiveReasoner said:


> If everyone was ENTP, our type of government would change at least four times a week, until we get bored with that and eventually agree on a constant state of anarchy. The world would notice a sudden increase in bizarre, useless but completely amazing contraptions.
> 
> INTP: They would just sit on the internet and read ALL day. Then when the electricity goes out (because no one is running the power plant) they just light candles and read, occasionally stopping to theorize with one another and eat.
> 
> ...


but most of all THIS:


Juan M said:


> ENTPs: Everyone would be raped by everyone.
> INTPs: Not everyone would be raped by everyone.
> ENTJs: Everyone would be raped Not by everyone.
> INTJs: Rape.


*If all survivors are only:*
ENTPs: they grasp the fact fast and go on and about, making goofy jokes about it. Parties last for days, until they realize - surprised - that food is over, booze is over and they should have made provisions. They die of starvation, making jokes till their last breath.
Last words: "Hahahhaha"
INTJs: they grasp the fact with a small delay, basically because their net went down. Spend substantial time pondering why it happened and whether there is any populace left to be dominated. They die of starvation, trying to decide on the optimum, perfect way to get food (which is of course, a long process).
Last words: "But whyyy?"
ENTJs: they grasp the fact fast, delaying solely to wonder if it is too optimistic to hope its true. Exalted for their chance to finally test their survivor skills/equipment, they start organizing everything fervently, going into ocd. They die when encountering another ENTJ who has had the exact same plan about acquiring food.
Last words: "I thought I had it covered..."
INTPs: take quite a while to notice, been immersed in a vacant void inside their minds. When they notice, they refuse to go outside and mingle, exchanging a few low end insults through their windows before they lock and nail them. They die of both starvation and bad hygiene with a thought stuck in their brains.
Last words: "I thought..."


*If all NTs survived:*
The first to react would be the ENTJs, trying to organizing everything and everyone asap. ASAP. Attempting to prove they are effective would lead them to perform risky stunts, only to be pointed out that there was an easier way (entps), a smarter-long-term way (intjs) or just being called morons (intps - IF they bother talk).
The INTPs would pout and refuse point blank to do what the ENTJs say and would keep on chewing their nails in between gross insults. The only help they would provide, is some extremely unnecessary but awesomely geeky construction, encouraged by the INTJs.
The INTJs would secretly dispute the ENTJ action plan but would appear to agree while working out taking over the group "when time is ripe", while the ENTPs would nod and smile to the ENTJ before going for a siesta somewhere safe from the INTJs.
Each type would consider the rest as Idiots.


*Ideally:* 
ENTJs would work the first days plans, delegating jobs and stabilizing morale and overall interactions, ENTPs would keep the morale high + provide ingeniously attainable solutions, INTJs would smooth things out while working the long term details, working also as translators between INTPs and the rest, while INTPs would brainstorm and construct whatever necessary to restart the industrial civilization*.

*That mainly means the internet.


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

^
This is why I love you xNTJ-faces. I'd like to develop the "ideally, yadda yadda" part.



TheBoss said:


> *Ideally:*
> ENTJs would work the first days plans, delegating jobs and stabilizing morale and overall interactions, ENTPs would keep the morale high + provide ingeniously attainable solutions, INTJs would smooth things out while working the long term details, working also as translators between INTPs and the rest, while INTPs would brainstorm and construct whatever necessary to restart the industrial civilization*.
> 
> *That mainly means the internet.


I see now why a low amount of INTP's would be necesary. Simply put: they need a stable hermit-hole to live in, and they occasionally pop out a tremendous bag of genius from that hole, but not too oftenly. I'm guessing just a 5% of the world (Of NT-world), placed into labs and librarys - as investigators to get us out of the shit in long term.

I'm feeling we might need just a few ENTJ's as well, as they might start to compete and fight each other to get *thier* plan done. Again, about 5%? One ENTJ can go around for many, and overlapping ENTJ areas would just get conflict and need of booze. I'd make some kind of hierarchy though, placing an ENTJ at the top of each individual organ.

We still have nobody to run the food supply though, but we will get to that.

I'm guessing an INTJ per a few INTP would do OK, however, ENTP's do very well getting along with INTP's. I'm guessing that INTP's get the theory laid down, and the ENTP's revise it to see if its too impossible or not (using Ne). if its too complicated/seemingly impossible/overboard, but plausible and good in a long-term (like uber-Crop robots, people. We are going to need these crop robots), an INTJ would be the best candidate to start the planning of how to get it actually done, while the ENTP could sit around and quite randomly point out ways to smoothen the execution or make it more efficient, but not actually follow the whole project through. But I fear that the lack of sensors around us will get us making too many ambitious projects and we will end up failing in most of our attempts (especially individualistic ENTP's). Also, I have a feeling that INTJ's could be great advisors and great people fill in the remaining links in the ENTJ management realm. Pff. About 10%?

The ENTPs would most likely fill in the remaining %, as they could be able to handle most situations, and they can go cameleon-like and emulate (improvize) the missing mechanisms for society.

I've been stalling the manual labour part until now. I'm guessing that an army of ENTP's+INTJ's would be good for that. INTP's would need constant whipping, so they wouldn't work; ENTJ's would probably try and get thier brothers or whatever to do the job, and would be too focused. ENTP's could do it for the mere thrill, but the crops would end up ill-made and rubbishlike, as they wouldn't care too much about the final result (because farming is boring and they would end up not careing), but with an INTJ to keep them up and focuses, and provide optimal company (as INTJs and ENTPs go so well) they wouldn't go mad and leave thier farm jobs, as they would be pretty content with chatting with each other about complex shwits which would most probably not happen; or just insights about current events.

Imaginary scenarios

-Command office of controllingness:
ENTJ (Head chief dude): Next project is crop robots.
ENTP (Random avisor dude): How about wood based?
INTJ (Second in command dude): Dude, no. We need the wood for other things and yadda yadda
INTP (Local hermit): There is no internet. Why?
INTJ : We have 30 units of gold, 20 units of stone and 45 units of wood that we can use, otherwise, we are doomed to become severely fucked.
ENTP 1: Ok then, how about wood based crop robots that use yadda yadda *gives general insight*
INTP: I got blueprints of something similar, with some modifications, it would work.
ENTJ: Okay bitches, *you*, *you* and *you* do yadda, yadda and yadda.

-Crop fields.
ENTP: Corn is boreing.
INTJ: Keep plowing.


----------



## thetruehell (Oct 31, 2011)

It will be like the rise of planet of the apes.:shocked:


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

thetruehell said:


> It will be like the rise of planet of the apes.:shocked:


Kinda like your username.


----------



## thetruehell (Oct 31, 2011)

Hyphen said:


> Kinda like your username.


Just trying to make everyone else our slave.


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

thetruehell said:


> Just trying to make everyone else our slave.


Through the username?

Hrm, I dunno. I believe "WeGiveFreeHugs" or something would do a better job at it.


----------



## thetruehell (Oct 31, 2011)

Hyphen said:


> Through the username?
> 
> Hrm, I dunno. I believe "WeGiveFreeHugs" or something would do a better job at it.



That's rough, giving an INTJ hugs you break him into pieces:angry:. Don't call the heavy artillary we are just talking


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

Hyphen said:


> Imaginary scenarios
> 
> -Command office of controllingness:
> ENTJ (Head chief dude): Next project is crop robots.
> ...


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Priceless! :laughing:


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

Damnit doesn't let me edit. The whole thing was hilarious but the image of:



> INTP (Local hermit): There is no internet. Why?


was just too much to bare; hahahaha!


----------



## disappointed chiliast (Oct 27, 2010)

The world is full of NTs who do menial work already; most people live and die without much opportunity to do otherwise. So they're willing, if circumstances compel it - obviously an NT world where we're able to distribute menial tasks more fairly would be better than one where we can't, but that's already true. (If various forms of social compulsion didn't exist, janitors would already be paid more than professors.) It does seem reasonable to suspect that the quality of menial work would go down, however.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

TheBoss said:


> ENTPs: they grasp the fact fast and go on and about, making goofy jokes about it. Parties last for days, until they realize - surprised - that food is over, booze is over and they should have made provisions. They die of starvation, making jokes till their last breath.
> Last words: "Hahahhaha"
> INTPs: take quite a while to notice, been immersed in a vacant void inside their minds. When they notice, they refuse to go outside and mingle, exchanging a few low end insults through their windows before they lock and nail them. They die of both starvation and bad hygiene with a thought stuck in their brains.
> Last words: "I thought..."
> ...


Great analysis! I've always secretly wanted to die laughing. Sounds much better than any alternative. But quick question, if the INTPs are all living in houses with windows nailed shut, I have a hard time believing they would have any last words at all. Maybe a last thought? haha then they're last thought is "I thought..."


----------

